# Stood up to my supervisor and didn't get fired !



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Even though, I've had a girlfriend of years now... there are still things I know I need to improve on in myself that stem from SA.

One of them, is the constant fear of causing conflict...so I always tell ppl yes.

Without revealing too much about my personal identity, here is the basic set-up.

I wanted some time to go check up on a sick family member...not even a full day-off...just some time during the day.... and I was getting some push about it.

Which really pissed me off..bcuz quite frankly I've seen other collegues of mine take full days off, for less urgent matters. And now that I actually have something urgent to do, the boss was being all like "we're always taking time off" ....(of course, the we, refers to all the time my peers take time off, and allthe extra work is dumped on me). So I decided...no sir.

I was not about to succumb to the *Peter Pays for Paul* BS LOGIC...not when the life of my family is at stake.

How can it be that everyone else at my level, takes random days off to do all sorts of business...each time, I end up staying late and covering their shift ...but its only when I need to go that the boss notices and wants act tough ??? NO. If you have a problem, with specific ppl taking ridiculous time-off....then address them specifically, but do not deny me my right to take care of my family !!

So I stood up for myself and listed to my supervisor all the times I've worked extra hours, whilst others have gone on personal errands.

By the time I was done listing all the times I've stayed late at the office...it would have looked downright ridiculous if the supervisor had still said no.

This was a good triumph for me. I saw myself falling into the same trap I did in school, doing all the work, whilst everybody else gets to live their life.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Good job! People like that will walk all over you if you let them.

The fact is, we have to live in a world where a lot of people are douchebags, and sometimes those people are bosses.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats couldn't you just PTO in or something?


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

That’s really great! It’s very hard to say no to people and stop letting them walk all over you, especially for people with social anxiety. You and your needs matter just as much as anybody else’s, good for you.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I know right. When you are amongst the most junior of staff.....it can be very easy to slip into submission. Everytime you are asked something, you wonder if how you respond will prevent you from getting a promotion ... and people tend to take advantage of that.


----------



## Road to Recovery (Jan 17, 2018)

Congrats!! ^-^


----------

